# Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2010)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin 12/10

*Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion​*
Nachfolgend die an unsere Redaktion gesandte Antwort.
______________________________________________________________




> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> es ist wichtig, in Anglerkreisen diskutierte Fragen aufzugreifen und Antworten zu suchen, denn die mögliche Vereinigung der deutschen Anglerschaft ist greifbar, längst überfällig aber tatsächlich auch emotionsgeladen. Wir verstehen die Problematik und sind gern bereit, uns Fragen zu stellen, wenn es hilft, Klarheit zu schaffen und Ängste abzubauen. Man sollte aber keine Widersprüche suchen, die es bei genauer Betrachtungsweise bei den von Ihnen angeführten Punkten nicht gibt. Auch der angestrebte gemeinsame Verband muss sich, wie es die jetzigen Verbände DAV und VDSF  bisher gehandhabt haben, an gesetzliche Vorgaben und an seine Satzung halten.
> 
> Nun zu Ihren Feststellungen bzw. Fragen:
> ...


----------



## ivo (15. November 2010)

*AW: Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion*

Hast du um eine gemeinsame Antwort gebeten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion*

Nein. 
Aber natürlich die Möglichkeit offen geleassen.

Es ist ja schon mal erfreulich, dass es scheinbar noch zumindest marginale Gemeinsamkeiten gibt....

Wenngleich das dann in wachsweiche, interpretierbare Formulierungen ohne klare, eindeutige Aussagen mündet wie hier..

Daher arbeiten wir an den nächsten Nachfragen, bis wir endlich einmal konkrete, belastbare Aussagen für die Angler bekommen.


----------



## ivo (15. November 2010)

*AW: Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion*

Schön Wachsweich geschrieben.|uhoh:

Der Verschmelzungsvertrag liegt den Mitgliedern nicht vor (zumindest in meinem Landesverband nicht, da man von Seiten des Präsidiums der Meinung ist das dieser noch nicht vorlagereif ist).

Eine Fusion wird erst möglich wenn die Mitglieder zustimmen! Die Delegierten haben sich danach zu richten!

Der Zeitplan kann schon aus diesem Grund nicht mehr gehalten werden, es sei den der DAV schwenkt voll und ganz auf VDSF-Linie ein. Selbst dann ist es sehr knapp, da die Verhandlungsergebnisse in den Landesverbänden diskutiert werden sollen. Es sei denn man möchte die Mitglieder "überfahren".


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion*

Es kann auch nichts vorliegen, da weder der Verschmelzungsvertrag noch die zukünftige Satzung von beiden Bundesverbänden bisher gemeinsam genehmigt wurde..

Dazu gibt es bisher verschiedene Papiere und Ansätze (Satzung wie Verschmelzungsvertrag), die ja auch überall kursieren, aber eben *KEINE! *von den Gremien *BEIDER* Verbände abgestimmte *GEMEINSAME* Vorlage.

Daher ist es ja für mich so unverständlich, dass die 12er-Kommission abgesetzt wurde...

Aber auch dazu später mehr..

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089


----------



## Hanns Peter (15. November 2010)

*AW: Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion*



> *Wir stimmen in der Auffassung überein, dass es besser wäre,  wenn die zur Zeit nichtorganisierten Angler zur Erhöhung der  Schlagkraft eines Verbandes sich für eine Mitgliedschaft in diesem Verband entscheiden würden, statt sich nach hinten zu lehnen und ohne Aufwand die Früchte des Verbandes zu genießen. *



HaHaHa, wie soll das denn im VDSF funktionieren? Oder sollen alle Angler in bestehende Vereine eintreten?

In fast allen LV des VDSF und einigen des DAV können Angler kein Einzelmitglied werden.

Die Antwort ist in *keinster Weise* auch nur im Ansatz informativ. M.M.n. besteht sie nur aus politischem BlaBla ohne greifbare Aussagen.

@Thomas: Auch auf Deine Nachfragen wirst Du nichts anderes bekommen. Aber besser immer wieder nachgebohrt wie Vogelstrauß spielen.


----------



## Jose (15. November 2010)

*AW: Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion*



> *Wir stimmen in der Auffassung überein, dass es besser wäre, wenn die  zur Zeit nichtorganisierten Angler zur Erhöhung der Schlagkraft eines  Verbandes sich für eine Mitgliedschaft in diesem Verband entscheiden  würden, statt sich nach hinten zu lehnen und ohne Aufwand die Früchte  des Verbandes zu genießen. *


ich verbitte mir diese dreiste selbstzufriedene unverschämtheit.

ich lehne mich nicht zurück.

die früchte des verbandes kenne ich namentlich.

und die früchte der arbeit des verbandes, da kauen viele dran: war da nicht was mit nachtangelverbot etc.?

schneewittchen läßt grüßen!

"schlagkraft erhöhen" - für welche ziele?

bislang finde ich mich da nicht wieder


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion*



> Aber besser immer wieder nachgebohrt wie Vogelstrauß spielen.


Machen wir, versprochen ;-)))


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion*

*Wir stimmen in der Auffassung überein, dass es besser wäre, wenn die  zur Zeit nichtorganisierten Angler zur Erhöhung der Schlagkraft eines  Verbandes sich für eine Mitgliedschaft in diesem Verband entscheiden  würden, statt sich nach hinten zu lehnen und ohne Aufwand die Früchte  des Verbandes zu genießen.

*_
Herr von  Ribbeck auf Ribbeck im Havelland,
Ein Birnbaum in seinem Garten stand,
Und  kam die goldene Herbsteszeit
Und die Birnen leuchteten weit und breit,
Da  stopfte, wenn's Mittag vom Turme scholl,
Der von Ribbeck sich beide Taschen  voll,
Und kam in Pantinen ein Junge daher,
So rief er: »Junge, wiste 'ne  Beer?«
Und kam ein Mädel, so rief er: »Lütt Dirn,
Kumm man röwer, ick hebb  'ne Birn.«_

Da kam das Mädel und kostet die Birn,
verzog das Gesicht und krauste die Stirn,
Bitter und grauslich schmeckte die Frucht
wahrlich keine edle Krone der Zucht
Sie sprach, gerissen aus süßem Traum,
"Herr von Ribbeck, bitte wechsle den Baum."




( Ich bitte Herrn Fontane für die Vergewaltigung seines berühmten Gedichtes posthum um Entschuldigung)


----------



## Jose (15. November 2010)

*AW: Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion*

ralle, du bist ja ein pöt


----------



## Blauzahn (15. November 2010)

*AW: Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion*

Wenn ich hier so manchen Beitrag lese, verstehe ich langsam, warum es ist wie es scheint zu sein, bzw. wohl tatsächlich ist.
Nicht falsch verstehen...
ich lerne noch die Schärfe einiger VDSF-Gegner zu verstehen,
ich lerne zu verstehen warum man sich nicht organisiert...
ich begreife aber nicht, von den "Organisierten" im "gebrauchten" VDSF *nichts *zu lesen...

Zum Inhalt das "gemeinsamen" Antwortschreibens fällt mir das Verhalten zweier, in Koalitionsverhandlung befindlicher Parteien ein. Mehr nicht...

Das brauch ich nicht, dafür habe ich nicht vor 21 Jahren meinen Kopp hingehalten.  

Achtung. Bevor nun wieder die ganz Schlauen kommen:
Ich habe meinen Kopp für freies Denken, für freies Handeln und für mich hingehalten... nicht für euch #h

Abendgruß,
René


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ich lerne noch die Schärfe einiger VDSF-Gegner zu verstehen,
> ich lerne zu verstehen warum man sich nicht organisiert...
> ich begreife aber nicht, von den "Organisierten" im "gebrauchten" VDSF *nichts *zu lesen...



1.) Ich gebe zu, die Schärfe ist nur schwer verstehen wenn man die VdSF "Arbeit" der 90er Jahre nicht selbst miterlebt hat. Die Ausrichtung hat sich bis heute nicht verändert, sie ist nur etwas leiser, heimlicher geworden. Gebranntes Kind scheut Feuer, insbesondere, wenn zu befürchten ist, dass die Feuerwehr mit den Zündlern fusioniert.

2.) Dazu müsstest Du z.B. in NRW wohnen. Um organisiert zu sein, muss man einem Verein beitreten. Dazu braucht man ziemlich viel überzähliges Geld, oder man schließt sich billig ( mit ca. 100 € Jahresbeitrag für einen 1ha Tümpel) einem Dorfverein an. Oder man nimmt Anfahrtwege bis ca. 50 Km zum Gewässer in Kauf. Ist sicher nicht in allen Regionen der Fall, aber überwiegend doch. Trotzdem, Recht hast Du ! Das sollte es den Anglern Wert sein. 

3.) Abgestumpft, Ergeben, Verschlissen, Desinteressiert usw.
Nicht alle, aber viele. Hat sehr viel mit Punkt 1 zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion*

Gerade Punkt 3 ärgert mich am meisten...

Bestünde die Möglichkeit, dass die Angler nicht über ihre Vereine zwangsorganisiert wären in Verbänden, sondern man den Verbänden nur als einzelnes Mitglied beitreten könnte, würden sowohl beim VDSF wie beim DAV die Mitgliederzahl mit Sicherheit um *mindestens *95% sinken..

Oder glaubt jemand, dass Angler freiwillig einem Verband beitreten würden, der nicht gegen  sinnlose gesetzliche Restriktionen arbeitet, sondern diese auch noch unterstützt (Nachtangelverbot, Rückwurfverbote, Setzkescher, und, und, und....)?

Und dafür auch noch Geld bezahlt?

Da es den meisten Anglern aber schlicht um die Nutzung der Vereinsgewässer geht und sie die Funktionäre in Vereine und Verband halt "machen lassen", solange es sie nicht direkt betrifft, können die Verbände eben auch vollkommen zu Recht sagen, ihr Vorgehen wäre demokratisch legitimiert. Das ist halt so in einer repräsentativen Demokratie..


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (21. November 2010)

*AW: Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin 12/10
> 
> *Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion​*
> Nachfolgend die an unsere Redaktion gesandte Antwort.
> ...



*Wer hat diese Antwort denn geschrieben?*
Der Antwortende schreibt ja als Außenstehender von "Herr Mohnert" und "Herr Markstein". Ergo ist der Brief/Mail nicht persönlich von eben diesen geschrieben.
Am Ende allerdings heißt es dann


> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Peter Mohnert (Präsident Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V.) und Günter Markstein (Präsident Deutscher Anglerverband e.V.)


;+ Was denn nun? Ich vermute nicht, dass sich Herr Mohnert und Herr Markstein zusammengesetzt haben, um eine Antwort für eine Anfrage eines Anglerforum zusammenzubasteln.

Ich erinner mich dunkel, dass vorher in diesem Thread stand, dass die Antwort vom DAV-Pressesprecher oder DAV-Geschäftsführer kommt. Da irre ich mich aber vllt. auch. Um diese Antwort überhaupt bewerten zu können, wäre es hilfreich zu wissen, wer sie geschrieben hat.
Also wer ...?

mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion*



> Was denn nun? Ich vermute nicht, dass sich Herr Mohnert und Herr Markstein zusammengesetzt haben, um eine Antwort für eine Anfrage eines Anglerforum zusammenzubasteln.


Doch, genau das war der Fall..
In Berlin..
Mitt ihren entsprechenden Mitarbeitern, davon gehe ich aus..


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (21. November 2010)

*AW: Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch, genau das war der Fall..
> In Berlin..
> Mitt ihren entsprechenden Mitarbeitern, davon gehe ich aus..



Ich hake da mal nach, um Klarheit zu schaffen. "Davon auszugehen" befriedigt mich noch nicht.
Also der "unkommunikative" Herr Mohnert fährt extra nach Berlin, um ne Antwort für das Anglerboard zu schreiben.

Das finde ich toll! Da muss man ja doch nicht schwarz sehen für einen gemeinsamen Verband, wenn die sich so gut verstehen und Herr Mohnert extra zum DAV kommt wegen einer Forum-Antwort, einigen die sich bestimmt auch bei den derzeitigen Streitpunkten!

mfg, demo[wieder optimistischer für einen gemeinsamen verband]


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion*

Keine Ahnung, ob Herr Mohnert extra gefahren ist oder sowieso ein Termin vereinbart war..



> einigen die sich bestimmt auch bei den derzeitigen Streitpunkten!


Kannst Du nach allen bis jetzt vorliegenden Infos bei uns (aus verschiedensten Quellen, sowohl VDSF wie DAV), die wir gerade am aufarbeiten sind, schlicht vergessen...


----------

